# Lots of toilet time



## Tobygoose (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi there, first post on here, our 6 month old Greta is doing really well but one thing I’ve noticed is that she needs a lot of number 2’s 8 counted today.....

Is this normal? We’ve never had the breed before, she is getting fed well, so maybe it’s nothing, just not used to the endless crapping 

Thanks 

Toby


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That seems a little excessive to me. 

What is she eating for food? and does she also have flatulence?
Do the poops look normal? 
Has her food changed?| Has she gotten into another animal's poop and eaten it?
Do they look different? Color, firmness, texture?
As she poops during the day is the amount the same, or does it decrease, so that at the end she's barely managing to poop?
Is she pooping in the same place, or in different places as a marking?
Not trying to be gross, or worry you, but a change in any animal's bowel, or urinary function, is an indication that something needs to be monitored more closely. 
If you're worried, though, get a stool sample and take it to the Vet.


----------

